# Tegu vs Monitor



## AshFable (Apr 17, 2012)

Just a quick question.

I know that tegus can be super affectionate with their owners and have great temperaments. I've seen many videos of tegus choosing to go to their people rather than their food.

Are monitors capable of the same level of affection that tegus have? Or, rather, how do they express their "affection?"

Thanks!


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

By biting the hand that feeds them :lol2:

If youre looking for cuddly mate, Id recommend a bearded dragon.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

jarich said:


> By biting the hand that feeds them :lol2:
> 
> If youre looking for cuddly mate, Id recommend a bearded dragon.


Agreed. Or maybe think about a cat/dog or even a teddy.


----------



## AshFable (Apr 17, 2012)

lol Nah, not looking for cuddly, haha. I'm used to not cuddly.

Just curious how they compare to the tegus personality-wise. Tegus seem really sweet when raised right.

But I'd also heard from owners and breeders that cbb monitors (with work put into raising them) are pretty chill and tame too. Am I right then to assume that by "chill and tame" it means "staring off into space with a sleepy look?"


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah just waiting to drop your guard and then rip your hand off :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshFable (Apr 17, 2012)

:rotfl:

Got ya. Wasn't sure. So they pretty mean typically? Or just kind of spazzy--one moment chill, the next take a snap?


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

AshFable said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Got ya. Wasn't sure. So they pretty mean typically? Or just kind of spazzy--one moment chill, the next take a snap?


i cant say from personal experience but at the end of the day we are dealing with wild animals and being so could can and will bite without warning or reason id never drop my guard i dont ever with any of my animals


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Some species can be alright actually, although I wouldnt really call them tame. The dwarf species are like little kids on speed. The mid sized ones are ok when they get used to you and are finally convinced you dont have any food for them...or are food for them...or are you sure you arent hiding any food anywhere?! The big ones know they can kick your @#$ so it just depends on what mood they are in. Ive seen some that are pretty calm and not really concerned by humans at all, but it definitely takes some serious trust building and work. Ive never owned any of the larger ones though, so just going off some of the other members experience


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

I think 'affection' is calling a bit of a stretch, It's true though that Tegu's show to be interested in humans. I wouldn't call it affection, that's more of a human emotion and projecting that on a medium sized carnivore isn't something I like to do.

Not all Tegu's are that interested in their owners, I've heard some have pretty defensive phases. But the main thing probably is how you handle and take care of the animal. Some monitor species have very specific care, while tegu’s can be a bit more straight forward. In the end I’d say it’s more of combination what suits the keeper and what suits the animal.

I'm inclined to say that I'd rather have an angry Tegu then an angry monitor though (though neither would be preferable ).

Mangrove monitor:









Tegu:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, I have done quite a bit of research into the matter, People have done experiments on the temperaments comparing Savannah Monitors and Argentine Black and White Tegus, Throughout the time from the animal growing to full size with identical interaction with humans, On average the Tegus were generally more docile. But I'm not sure that this is conclusive evidence as all animals are different. I have seen many videos and have some friends who have large Argentine Tegus which are tame and have never bit, even with the scent of meat on their fingers. So personally I would choose a Tegu, Simply because of evidence i have seen. But it is up to the individual, I do plan to get a Tegu sometime this year but good luck,
Thanks,
Philo


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

I have two boscs and a nile, one of my boscs is a sweetie, well as much as a monitor can be, I can handle her, do what I want and she never tries to bite or whip, she does hiss sometimes, but I can carry her round, she will climb out of the viv onto me whether food is involved or not, my boy even though hes been treated exactly the same, would rip your fingers off as soon as look at you 99 per cent of the time. Only time you can do anything with him is if he is eating. 
My nile just runs still at moment, but if you have to handle will bite no questions asked. 
They all have potential to do great harm, and all are different, ive seen lots of tolerant monitors, but also seen lots that are not, same as tegus. Depends on the animal and how patient the owner has been in building trust etc.


----------



## Mikroberts (Nov 17, 2012)

Id say monitors can shoe affection, my ackie monitor Fred is the biggest softy. He will chill on my shoulder watching tv and if I move my chin towards him he nuzzles his nose against me. Cutest thing ever


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

I think Tegus can show affection, I am not as experienced on monitors so i will not comment... Tegus are very often tame, I use tame loosely because they are wild animals. I know people that own Tegus that are so docile they have never bit and i even know someone who has a tegu as a house pet, like a cat! But take this with a grain of salt, Not every single Tegu will have the same temperament, all animals are different,
Thanks,
Philo


----------



## AshFable (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank-you for all the responses, everyone. 

I don't consider it "affection" either, at least, not in the same way humans feel it. I personally think they "like" you, but that's most likely because they are content in your company--healthy, fed, watered, clean, good temps. Though lizards--especially monitors--are quite smart, so they may be capable of something more than just "contentment." Komodo dragons engage in play, for one, and also have preferences towards certain people.

I have two red foxes, and they are far from what most would consider affectionate. Cuddly by fox standards, but by dog standards, far from it. I do like aloof animals though--I don't want something that is going to depend on me for its "emotional support." While I love shih-tzus, they are too clingy, lol.

I really like the water monitors, but at the moment I'm not in the position to own one. Even if I got a baby, I'd want to start off with its grown-up size enclosure for once it got big. Otherwise, I feel it'll grow up too fast, and then boom, you have no enclosure. I want to be prepared before I bring something like that home.

I've heard the captive born and bred water monitors are much easier to tame down than others. Vital Exotics here in the USA has a great caresheet on them, and I would go with them once I'm ready. The black ones he has are gorgeous, but they are pricey!


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

I think it's a very interesting discussion what captive animals feel about their keepers.

Our feelings are easy, it's very hard not to get attached to something that depends on you. Watching something grow, live and learn is certainly rewarding and probably the reason most of us are so interested in keeping reptiles.

I do not think however that feeling of affection is mutual. Mostly because (most) reptiles are solitarily animals and it wouldn’t have made sense for them to evolve it. They can go for days without seeing a member of the same species, and chase them out of their territory when they do encounter them. Long lasting social bonds between reptiles are rarely observed, even parental bonds are rare in the reptile world.

The rare (temporary) bonds that are formed are usually not reinforced by behavior we consider nice. Mating rituals are often rough and include biting, scratching or holding the female down (there are of course exceptions). Interaction between animals is focused towards dominance displays, mating or fighting. Taking care of another isn't evolved in reptiles as strongly as in us. Things like nuzzling, grooming or being pet isn’t in their DNA like social mammals, because it simply wasn’t useful for them to evolve it. 

That said, pretty much the only way to know for sure if reptiles are able to be ‘affectionate', is to ask them. Since we unlikely to get an answer anytime soon, we just have to determine for ourselves how we experience our hobby.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Creed said:


> I think it's a very interesting discussion what captive animals feel about their keepers.
> 
> Our feelings are easy, it's very hard not to get attached to something that depends on you. Watching something grow, live and learn is certainly rewarding and probably the reason most of us are so interested in keeping reptiles.
> 
> ...


Very well put :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

